# New Downtown Deco hydrocal kit.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Guys. We have a new HO Scale kit. DD1066, Downtown Alleyway Flat. This flat measures almost 30" & features beautifully detailed hydrocal castings, plastic doors & windows, pallets, oil barrels pallets, boxes, crates, gas cylinders, full color signs and easy to understand assembly, painting & aging instructions. Track, figures & vehicles not included. It retails at $64.95.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Here's the link. If you order one of these this week (before 8/22/16) I'll throw in one of our Limited Run "Cooter's Liquors" kits as well n/c. Free shipping too.

http://www.downtowndeco.com/site/?p=1297

Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
406-821-0181
[email protected]


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And this doesn't belong in the "Product Promotions" section because...?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> ...because..?


Goose and gander idiom.


----------

